# newest filet knife style



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

That is slick! Looks like it will be an excellent user knife!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 6, 2018)

Got her done.....Sambar Deer and Snakewood handles. Extended tang for a belt loop attachment now to the leather sheath!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

It's beautiful, Pappy! Great looking knife!!! 

Can't wait to see how the leather turns out...


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 6, 2018)

Great looking knife Pappy! Well done.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2018)

Very nice Pappy


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice job Pappy! I really like the stag on it


----------



## tocws2002 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gorgeous knife, Pappy, love the handle on that one, as well as the new design.

-jason


----------



## The100road (Sep 11, 2018)

Love this shape a lot!


----------

